# Werbe-PNs im Forum?



## Annett (1. Sep. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem uns durch einige User zugetragen wurde, dass hier im Forum Werbe-PNs verteilt werden, würde mich interessieren, wer alles eine bekommen hat. Ihr könnt Euch gern auch per PN bei mir deswegen melden. 

Die entsprechende "Userin" bekommt bereits jetzt die laut Boardregeln (Punkt 2.9) vorgesehene Verwarnung und bei einer Wiederholung.... 

Wer unaufgefordert Werbe-PNs oder -Mails über Hobby-Gartenteich von anderen Usern erhalten hat, bitte bei uns melden! 
Das gilt auch für die Zukunft. 
Wir verstehen uns nicht als kostenlose Werbeplattform für Hinz und Kunz...

Danke.


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Werbe-PNs im Forum?*

Hallo Annett,

was gabs den zu kaufen bzw. was wurde beworben ?
Ich hab (leider) keine bekommen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## doh (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Werbe-PNs im Forum?*

Es wird aus den Usern, die sich auf der Plattform anmelden, für 90User einen Wertgutschein einer bekannten Werkzeugmarke im Wert von "bis" zu 150€ geben.

Wenn ich das alles richtig Verstanden habe.

Habs au direkt mal Annett gemeldet, son Werbemüll find ich eh ziemlich frech.
Denen sollte man :haue3 androhen 

_____________
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Pammler (4. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Werbe-PNs im Forum?*

[OT]Oh!   - bin dabei, wer? wo?[/OT]

Gut das Annett das Forum so sauber hält!!

Danke!!


----------

